# More E-bike questions/concerns



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks to Sparticus for originating a primer on how and why charging the battery on your e-bike can make or break your electrified pedaling experience. That kind of info is priceless so I'm bookmarking that thread.

I have a couple questions about e-bikes that I don't see much talk about. The first is water. Just how vulnerable is the e-bike to a good dunking? How to avoid water damage when crossing a stream or wet conditions? Can it ruin your day?

The second is hike-a-bike. If the need arises, is there any kind of assist that will kick in if you find yourself having to push up a hill with your e-bike? Pushing 50 pounds uphill died with me 30 years ago. Don't mind pushing my 5010C, but it only weighs 30#.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

mudflap said:


> The second is hike-a-bike. If the need arises, is there any kind of assist that will kick in if you find yourself having to push up a hill with your e-bike? Pushing 50 pounds uphill died with me 30 years ago. Don't mind pushing my 5010C, but it only weighs 30#.


I've seen some bikes advertised with a "walk mode" but I'm not sure what class they fall into.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Many class 1 E-bikes have a walk mode. My SL has a walk mode button on the remote. If you continuously hold the button down, you get a very, very minor assist when pushing the bike.

I never use it, the bike weighs 38 pounds.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Homepage - eBike Motor Centre (Performance Line Bearings)


Welcome to the home of e-Bike Motor Repairs




www.ebikemotorcentre.com




Tons of great information and out of warranty support. They also "harden" for water ingress.

Water is the number 1 killer of motors and controllers.

Heat is the 2nd killer both for motor and batteries. I used thermal computer pads in-between the aluminum frame and motor to shed heat. Carbon is an insulator and not the best frame choice for an ebike. 








Amazon.com: OwlTree 4 Pack Thermal Pad,100x100mm 0.5mm 1mm 1.5mm 2mm Highly Efficient Thermal Conductivity 6.0 W/mK,Heat Resistant Silicone Thermal Pads for Laptop Heatsink CPU GPU SSD IC LED Cooler : Electronics


Buy OwlTree 4 Pack Thermal Pad,100x100mm 0.5mm 1mm 1.5mm 2mm Highly Efficient Thermal Conductivity 6.0 W/mK,Heat Resistant Silicone Thermal Pads for Laptop Heatsink CPU GPU SSD IC LED Cooler: Heatsinks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Walk mode is great, but it needs to be in a smaller gear in the back to work best. I use mine all the time.

Take the time to tune your motor settings. Having ECO usable and Trail just enough punch for single tracks makes a big difference. Too much power can mess up flow. Also setting power to go desired distance can lessen range anxiety. It's amazing how far you can go on a single charge if you conserve battery.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

A walk mode is incorporated on most emtb's for hike-a-bike stuff. You won't need it unless you're trying to get up some really steep, rough hills. I've never used the walk mode on my bike to push it, but I did try it with the bike on a stand once to make sure it worked.

As far as water goes, I think its pretty much a crapshoot, so I try to keep mine dry as much as possible. I won't cross deep water with it, and only wash the bike when it needs to be worked on. When I do wash it, I remove the battery and wrap the controller and battery terminal with shrink wrap to help keep it dry. I don't hit the bike around the motor or battery with much water pressure either.

The bikes and components on it are mass produced. Most will be fairly waterproof to a certain degree, but some won't for whatever reason. I don't take the chance, so I keep mine as dry as humanly possible.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Walk mode on my Kenevo SL is useless unless I’m on a very mellow slope, and at that point there should never be a need for walking. On my EP8 bike it worked fine if I shifted into a harder gear, but that was annoying so I almost never used it. 

I try to keep my ebike as dry as possible. (Which isn’t hard living in CA). When it does get muddy I spray it off with a hose. No issue for me, I’ve been lucky on all 3 ebikes I’ve owned.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

mudflap said:


> Just how vulnerable is the e-bike to a good dunking? How to avoid water damage when crossing a stream or wet conditions? Can it ruin your day?


eMTB electrics/electronics are considered splash-resistant, but not waterproof. Immersion would be bad. I take it slow through bona fide stream crossings. Runoff trickle is generally not a problem.

I believe other than immersion, most water-caused problems come from washing the eMTB, which is something fraught with many variables including-but-not-limited-to washing technique and choice of surfactant(s).


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

DtEW said:


> I believe other than immersion, most water-caused problems come from washing the eMTB, which is something fraught with many variables including-but-not-limited-to washing technique and choice of surfactant(s).


This is true for emtb and non-e mtb issues raised on this site. Too much bike washing!!!!!


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

mudflap said:


> Just how vulnerable is the e-bike to a good dunking? How to avoid water damage when crossing a stream or wet conditions?


The Shimano EP8 motor has a "cover" over the electrical connections, but it's just a chunk of plastic that is by no means waterproof. I've done plenty of stream crossings and subjected it to rain, and have not had any adverse effects. 



mudflap said:


> If the need arises, is there any kind of assist that will kick in if you find yourself having to push up a hill with your e-bike?


Yes. I've used the feature on a handful of occasions, and it's sometimes useful. Just keep in mind, if the trail so steep and rugged that I can't ride it, then it's REALLY steep and rugged, and more about carrying the bike than just walking along side it. Hoewever, on the few occasions when I could really use the walk feature, I was really grateful to have it.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I can lend my 5 cents worth to e-bikes up redonkulous stuff. 

I am hunting the natural steep tech. We ride, push, carry, throw bikes up the goat track to ride back down. 

Its not uncommon to do a 400 to 800m vert track that is 20% ridable up 70% push and 10% carry. 

An initial objection I had to an e-bike is that it will be all kinds of hell to get it up the 20% ride, 70% push, and 10% carry the track. BTW, that's my favorite track!

Well, I have been proven wrong. The e-bike and ride up 40-50% of the track I can only 20, it can then be put in walk mode for all but maybe 5% which requires lifting. Sure the 5% lifting is a real pain in the arse. But, ultimately the e-biker is still faster up because he can ride a lot more.


Side note. Ebike walk mode does on super steep damage loamy track by wheel spinning on the way up. I can see some factions getting all moist and emotional over e-bike walk mode trail damage. 

Disclaimer. I dont own an ebike. But have several mates who come riding with them up the redonkulous track.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

alexbn921 said:


> Homepage - eBike Motor Centre (Performance Line Bearings)
> 
> 
> Welcome to the home of e-Bike Motor Repairs
> ...


That's a good point about heat. How do these motors dissipate heat?
That is a rather basic need for any motor or engine, so I see what you're saying.
Since they've been building ebikes for at least twenty years in Europe, I would think they have developed a design to minimize heat buildup, so maybe not so big a concern???


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The general consensuses is that heat kills the belts on the Specialized Brose motors. They like higher 90+ RPM's and if you mash at 60 it's less efficient, creates more heat. Overall the heat dissipation is lacking on almost all bikes IMO.

I've keep an eye on heat with the internal sensors and on a hot day you need to manage it or it will get into a damaging zone. Factory cut off is too high and more to protect the magnets then the rest of the parts.


----------



## andy_5772 (9 mo ago)

mudflap said:


> Thanks to Sparticus for originating a primer on how and why charging the battery on your e-bike can make or break your electrified pedaling experience. That kind of info is priceless so I'm bookmarking that thread.
> 
> I have a couple questions about e-bikes that I don't see much talk about. The first is water. Just how vulnerable is the e-bike to a good dunking? How to avoid water damage when crossing a stream or wet conditions? Can it ruin your day?
> 
> The second is hike-a-bike. If the need arises, is there any kind of assist that will kick in if you find yourself having to push up a hill with your e-bike? Pushing 50 pounds uphill died with me 30 years ago. Don't mind pushing my 5010C, but it only weighs 30#.


A class 2 ebike will have a throttle, which you can use to help push the bike. (This will only work with a hub motor). My FattE Bike has a twist throttle which I have used to push up hills when I'm not on the seat pedaling. WRT water damage, be sure the ebike's controller is installed _inside_ the frame, and the essential electrical areas are sealed. You might be able to do some additional protection after market. In general, though, splashes are fine and crossing a stream should be fine so long as you are not submersing the motor or lower parts of the frame. (For water quality and conservation reasons, look for an alternative way to cross without going through streams).


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

The assist comes from a feathering touch of the throttle for non oem ebikes.
They figured the water out, what you paid for right.
The battery or some of us use two batteries, is the heart of the ebike.


----------



## Jipman (12 mo ago)

Walk mode on my shimano and use it only on very steep stuff that I fall on and can't restart on. Hold button to off and it turns it on and then hold down. Mine weighs almost 70 lbs with all my gear on it, very helpful. The stuff I ride is ridiculously steep in some places and if I can't get up it on the bike the walk mode is essential because my five ten shoes don't get enough traction to hike up and I start sliding down on my shoes. Pushing the bike and I am really sliding backwards without walk mode. Key is to not to use boost mode as it can spin tires on the steeps. Switching to assegai from minion rear tire made it possible to get up trails where my minions would spin the rear so I use walk mode much less now. 

I have washed mine about 30 times and still no issues (yet). I always have to wash my bike because my trails are loaded with dog, coyote, and other animal bombs. Some of the deuces are like sticky glue traps and get slung all over my frame. Tight single track and it's hard to avoid, I spend a lot of time bunny hopping the land mines.


----------

